
New theory of quantum mechanics shows matter is not in the eye of the observer - hhs
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2020/01/11/new-theory-quantum-mechanics-shows-matter-not-eye-observer/
======
gus_massa
The theory doesn't make any sense. The "article" [1] doesn't have a single
equation, and it is published in "Physics Essays" that has an impact factor of
~0.25 and with other suspicious articles like "Mathematics shows that the
Lorentz transformations are not self-consistent".

[1] [http://physicsessays.org/browse-
journal-2/product/1768-j-m-k...](http://physicsessays.org/browse-
journal-2/product/1768-j-m-kerr-an-interactions-based-interpretation-for-
quantum-mechanics.html)

